
Show HN: Free API to block disposable emails - tompec
https://www.validator.pizza
======
TekMol
I hate it, when sites make me register. I hate it even more when they refuse a
mailinator address. Because then I have to use a throwaway yahoo/live/gmail
whatever address and its yet another step to log into that one to get the
activation link.

What is an example of a site that needs to refuse users that use mailinator
and co?

~~~
tompec
Every time you give something for free after a user registers.

~~~
wand3r
Other than "the service" which often relies on users as much as users rely on
it; what are you talking about specifically?

------
tompec
Hi there, for different projects, I had to prevent users to register with
disposable emails. So in order to have a centralised domain list, always up to
date, I made a small API.

I maintain the list of disposable domains myself by doing monitoring and using
custom crawlers. Feedbacks appreciated :)

------
karthik248
Interesting API, but this will probably end up as one of those "It helps"
things.

------
jpl56
What guarantees you won't sell emails you collect ?

~~~
tompec
If you don't trust me, you can use the domain method. This way you don't send
the email, but only the domain :)

